# If you could reincarnate, would you rather be a guy or girl, and why



## belthagor (May 30, 2015)

girl. because I have already experienced being a guy...

discuss.


----------



## dale (May 30, 2015)

i'd re-up on the guy thing. i just don't think i'd dig being penetrated.


----------



## Sonata (May 30, 2015)

Can I be a double-sexed hermaphrodite please?

Then I would have the best of both.

I think.


----------



## Sonterp (May 30, 2015)

I would reincarnate as a woman and then slut my way up to the top and become the next Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Plasticweld (May 30, 2015)

I would have to be a guy just because they are the superior sex. I don't want a cut in pay or to have to prove myself at every corner as far as career stuff goes.  Might be kind of nice to have someone else buy dinner and hold the door for me though!


----------



## PiP (May 30, 2015)

If men gave birth to babies instead of making them there would not be a population crisis in some countries. So... that said... I'd be a man. Pleasure without the pain. Men also don't need to go that extra mile to climb the career ladder and they also receive higher rates of pay in some jobs. On the down side men are expected to kill spiders. Ponderous...


----------



## Plasticweld (May 30, 2015)

PiP said:


> If men gave birth to babies instead of making them there would not be a population crisis in some countries. So... that said... I'd be a man. Pleasure without the pain. Men also don't need to go that extra mile to climb the career ladder and they also receive higher rates of pay in some jobs. On the down side men are expected to kill spiders. Ponderous...



And go see what that noise was downstairs was in middle of the night.  If your a guy and you scream when your scared, your considered a sissy when a girl does it, it's sexy.  I never could figure that one out


----------



## belthagor (May 30, 2015)

PiP said:


> If men gave birth to babies instead of making them there would not be a population crisis in some countries. So... that said... I'd be a man. Pleasure without the pain. Men also don't need to go that extra mile to climb the career ladder and they also receive higher rates of pay in some jobs. On the down side men are expected to kill spiders. Ponderous...



Oh right... pregnancy... I would probably not survive that.


----------



## PiP (May 30, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> And go see what that noise was downstairs was in middle of the night.  If your a guy and you scream when your scared, your considered a sissy when a girl does it, it's sexy.  I never could figure that one out



Oh goodness I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## Firemajic (May 30, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> And go see what that noise was downstairs was in middle of the night.  If your a guy and you scream when your scared, your considered a sissy when a girl does it, it's sexy.  I never could figure that one out






:coffeescreen:LMAO!!!! Soooo... um... let me get this straight.... screaming in terror is...ummm, sexxxyyy... scrrrreammmmmm!!! shreikkkkk!!!!!  lolol... ahhhh.. right! Allll good reasons to be... female... moan...

You are ... adorable...lol..


----------



## belthagor (May 30, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> :coffeescreen:LMAO!!!! Soooo... um... let me get this straight.... screaming in terror is...ummm, sexxxyyy... scrrrreammmmmm!!! shreikkkkk!!!!!  lolol... ahhhh.. right! Allll good reasons to be... female... moan...
> 
> You are ... adorable...lol..



I was surprised when I read it too, I just didn't think I should point it out.


----------



## Firemajic (May 30, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> And go see what that noise was downstairs was in middle of the night.  If your a guy and you scream when your scared, your considered a sissy when a girl does it, it's sexy.  I never could figure that one out





Seriously ... just havin' a little fun with you... *hugs*..... luv ya bunches...   lol


----------



## Phil Istine (May 30, 2015)

Hard to say really.  I like to try different things so probably a woman.  I would have to be a lesbian though because I wouldn't fancy the risk of having babies.


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2015)

FM- it's semi-scientifically proven that a woman screaming in terror elicits a similar response in men as the sound of a baby crying to a woman: a desperate urge 'run to the rescue'.  It's genetic, I'm sure going back into early dawn of man when Dinosaurs and the like were a constant danger. Rather than run away, nature decided that those who offered assistance had a genetic advantage, statistically, a sort of elemental 'working together' as it were.

There now... using such logic I would venture... semi-scientifically mind you, that all a woman(supposing that she is lacking and desires, so) needs to do to get a man is walk about screaming. So there it is...


----------



## Firemajic (May 30, 2015)

Seriously... I would come back as a man... I have a long list of people whose ASS I would love to kick...


----------



## Phil Istine (May 30, 2015)

Err Kevin.
Dinosaurs died out about 60 million years ago.  Humans have probably been around in primitive form for about 200,000 years.  We missed each other by a very long way 

EDIT:  That's it.  I'll come back as a dinosaur.  Sounds like much more fun


----------



## belthagor (May 30, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> Err Kevin.
> Dinosaurs died out about 60 million years ago.  Humans have probably  been around in primitive form for about 200,000 years.  We missed each  other by a very long way
> 
> 
> ...



a male or female dinosaur? ....laying eggs might be fun

@Kevin

Sort of like a "damsel in distress" thing?


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2015)

I think this documentary proves my point... http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi261948953/
erm... female dinosaur... no fighting over territory. Wait... I guess I don't know. It never occurred to me.


----------



## Phil Istine (May 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I think documentary proves my point... http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi261948953/
> erm... female dinosaur... no fighting over territory. Wait... I guess I don't know. It never occurred to me.



A good find.  I remember seeing that film at the cinema when I was a kid.  Amazing how they had film cameras over a million years ago


----------



## Plasticweld (May 30, 2015)

I also enjoyed watching the trailer for the movie.  Funny how so little has changed over the years.  Girls in skimpy out fits get all the attention while guys go out and kill the monsters, kind of like a day in my small town cept maybe the girls are on the chunky side here but we still kill all the monsters, least that's how I tell it.


----------



## belthagor (May 30, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> I also enjoyed watching the trailer for the movie.  Funny how so little has changed over the years.  Girls in skimpy out fits get all the attention while guys go out and kill the monsters, kind of like a day in my small town cept maybe the girls are on the chunky side here but we still kill all the monsters, least that's how I tell it.



lots of series and movies are that way and other ways, reminds me of this old thread...

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...ry-single-series-serial-movie-being-like-this

please don't necro it.

back on topic now mmkay?

If I could avoid pregnancy entirely, I wouldn't mind reincarnating as a girl.


----------



## musichal (May 30, 2015)

I'd just like to come back as me, memory intact... I know, boring.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (May 30, 2015)

Yep. Same. 

If I came back as a guy again, I'd start working out much earlier in life.

And use my knowledge to further my womanmancing skills. 

I know, but, come on, let's be real. That's what I'd do.

Also, I'd pay much more attention in English class.

And take martial arts.

It'd all be new if I became a girl, so I suppose that one would be more or less a self-discovery journey. 

But I'd still work out as a girl. Also, I'd probably take formal music lessons. But not any soft vocals, I'd learn to scream. Like, the actual technique. Because when girls do it, it blows my mind.


----------



## Thaumiel (May 30, 2015)

Personally, I'd rather replay myself to see how different things would've gone. But if I had to reincarnate into a new body I'd be a dude again. If only for the (very x 10^{all the numbers}) small probability of being born with diphallia without negative effects... (Although that's starting to treat reincarnation as a numbers game)


----------



## Loveabull (May 30, 2015)

I've always been a man Jack...gawd, you know what I think is so cool nowadays? There are so very many young people presenting as gender ambiguous and that's a wonderful thing. I've always presented as female although as a teen I was often mistaken for a boy from the back. If I could be young again I would probably present as male, yet be bisexual. I dunno, no desire for male sexual organs at all. I just like having muscles and a deep voice yet still free to have makeup and nail polish...It's complicated.


----------



## am_hammy (May 30, 2015)

I would be a guy and I would be a badass.

Sometimes people don't believe I will actually throw down if they piss me off or something, but if I was a dude,I'd solve that problem real quick. Totally a guy's guy, with a hidden sensitive side, but just enough to hook the ladies.


Yep.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (May 30, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> I would be a guy and I would be a badass.
> 
> Sometimes people don't believe I will actually throw down if they poss me off or something, but if I was a dude,I'd solve that problem real quick. Totally a guy's guy, with a hidden sensitive side, but just enough to hook the ladies.
> 
> ...



Then, next generation, we'd best not meet. Hahaha.


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2015)

Mmm.... 'Rousey' anyone (ladies)? You don't _have_ to be a man to kick butt, do you?


----------



## Darkkin (May 30, 2015)

Honestly, I don't think I would if I could.  I am quite fond of my brain and the rest of me.  I'm content being female.


----------



## am_hammy (May 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mmm.... 'Rousey' anyone (ladies)? You don't _have_ to be a man to kick butt, do you?




Naaaahhh, but it certainly helps.

I still throw down as a female now. BAM.


I had a reputation in high school and no one screwed around with me.


----------



## Loveabull (May 30, 2015)

I don't think I'd attribute being able to kick butt as being an exactly male attribute. I'd prefer to be the guy who diffuses the fist fight with words...and/or my scary looking pup watching my back...when you believe you might be eaten, you're often more than willing to listen to reason


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (May 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> FM- it's semi-scientifically proven that a woman screaming in terror elicits a similar response in men as the sound of a baby crying to a woman: a desperate urge 'run to the rescue'.  It's genetic, I'm sure going back into early dawn of man when Dinosaurs and the like were a constant danger. Rather than run away, nature decided that those who offered assistance had a genetic advantage, statistically, a sort of elemental 'working together' as it were.
> 
> There now... using such logic I would venture... semi-scientifically mind you, that all a woman(supposing that she is lacking and desires, so) needs to do to get a man is walk about screaming. So there it is...




Don't they do that already? *Nudge Nudge*

View attachment 8572


----------



## Firemajic (May 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mmm.... 'Rousey' anyone (ladies)? You don't _have_ to be a man to kick butt, do you?






OHHH... definitely a man.. because if I were to fight.. as a woman.. and I got hurt.. I might accidently... umm...screeeeammmmmm!!!!


----------



## J Anfinson (May 30, 2015)

PiP said:


> I'd be a man. Pleasure without the pain.



Women's orgasms last on average a lot longer.

I think I'd have to try being a woman. Maybe then I'll finally understand them.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (May 31, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> Women's orgasms last on average a lot longer.
> 
> I think I'd have to try being a woman. Maybe then I'll finally understand them.



So the studies say.

One of the many reasons I enjoy wearing a labcoat. Muahah.

Actually, I would be more interested with having the chest. 

One study found that men like breasts, not for any practical reason... just because they're fun. 

They seem like fun. 'Twas I reincarnated as a woman, I'd have to be careful. :cower:


----------



## Pluralized (May 31, 2015)

I would just do-over this life if I could. Imagine, getting to make better decisions and capitalize on things you've missed out on the first go-round. Do less dumb shit, take advantage of opportunities. 

Of course, knowing my luck, those butterfly wings would flap and the hurricane would take me out in my sixth year. I have, after all, had a ton of near misses. 

Male v. Female - I'd always choose male for the biological simplicity, though I have envied many calm, grounded women.


----------



## am_hammy (May 31, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> I think I'd have to try being a woman. Maybe then I'll finally understand them.



PAH , I barely understand myself now.


----------



## dither (May 31, 2015)

I wouldn't want to come back in any way shape or form.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 31, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> Women's orgasms last on average a lot longer.


Surely that is an oxymoron? Did you mean 'Women's orgasms would last longer if men's did'?


----------



## popsprocket (May 31, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> I think I'd have to try being a woman. Maybe then I'll finally understand them.



Women are simple creatures in reality.

Chocolate goes in; affection comes out.


----------



## joshybo (May 31, 2015)

This is a tough question, actually.  I've been, and am in the midst of being, a guy, so it's familiar territory.  However, it would be interesting to view life from the female perspective, although I would primarily be interested in comparing the two against each other.  I suppose my answer depends on a couple of variables--Would I retain a memory of what it's like to be a guy?  Would it be some bizzaro version of my current life (i.e. experiencing the life I've already lived only as a girl versus experiencing an entirely different set of circumstances and situations)?  Would I be reincarnated into the future or the past?  (Hey, time is weird, okay?  No one ever said we were strictly progressing forward.)

TL;DR - Depends.


----------



## Gavrushka (May 31, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> Women's orgasms last on average a lot longer.



You've never seen 'When Harry met Sally' have you?

You'd best sit down. I've got some really, really bad news...


----------



## dither (May 31, 2015)

Funny how this seems to have turned into a debate about the female orgasm, whatever.
Does it last longer?

Or is it simply that the sensation and aftermath are more profound/intense for a woman?

Just wondering since you brought up.


----------



## PiP (May 31, 2015)

popsprocket said:


> Women are simple creatures in reality.
> 
> Chocolate goes in; affection comes out.



Word of advice, Pops. Don't buy women who are on a diet chocolates unless you tell them they are 'low calorie chocs'.


----------



## Schrody (May 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> FM- it's semi-scientifically proven that a woman screaming in terror elicits a similar response in men as the sound of a baby crying to a woman: a desperate urge 'run to the rescue'.  It's genetic, I'm sure going back into early dawn of man when Dinosaurs and the like were a constant danger. Rather than run away, nature decided that those who offered assistance had a genetic advantage, statistically, a sort of elemental 'working together' as it were.
> 
> There now... using such logic I would venture... semi-scientifically mind you, that all a woman(supposing that she is lacking and desires, so) needs to do to get a man is walk about screaming. So there it is...



What about me? I'm not a screamer and hate baby's screaming (I know no one likes it, but I'm allergic to it). I guess I'm an evolutionary failure 



Phil Istine said:


> Err Kevin.
> Dinosaurs died out about 60 million years ago.  Humans have probably been around in primitive form for about 200,000 years.  We missed each other by a very long way
> 
> EDIT:  That's it.  I'll come back as a dinosaur.  Sounds like much more fun



Actually, Homo Sapiens Sapiens (we) appeared some 200k years ago, as a subspecies of a Homo Sapiens, and if we go to the most primitive beings classified as humans (genus Homo, and don't laugh at that) further back in past, we can see the believed common ancestor of humans and apes lived some 13 million years ago, and appearance of the Australopithecus, Homo Habilis and Homo Erectus (goes all Ross on this one) happened 3.6 to 1.8 million years ago. A fun fact is also that humans and mammoths lived in the same era at one point. 



J Anfinson said:


> Women's orgasms last on average a lot longer.
> 
> I think I'd have to try being a woman. Maybe then I'll finally understand them.



Not _that_ long. :-k



Gavrushka said:


> You've never seen 'When Harry met Sally' have you?
> 
> You'd best sit down. I've got some really, really bad news...



You ever heard of an exaggeration? 

OT:definitely a man.


----------



## dither (May 31, 2015)

You mean faking it?


----------



## Schrody (May 31, 2015)

dither said:


> You mean faking it?



Huh? I didn't say women (well, at least not all) fake orgasms, I'm just saying that it's not like in the "When Harry Met Sally" scene. The only time a woman will react like that is in porn movies (of course, there are exceptions).


----------



## dither (May 31, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## musichal (May 31, 2015)

Somebody ain't doin' it right.





PiP said:


> Word of advice, Pops. Don't buy women who are on a diet chocolates unless you tell them they are 'low calorie chocs'.



I always say sugar free chocolate.  (I contend that they just sell me the chocolate and throw the sugar in free.)


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 31, 2015)

I'd want to be a bird so I could..... oh, forget it :butterfly:


----------



## Schrody (May 31, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I'd want to be a bird so I could..... oh, forget it :butterfly:



I see what you did there


----------



## J Anfinson (May 31, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Not that long. :-k



We'll no, but considering men only get, maybe ten seconds? And women often enjoy double that...

And yes, some are fakers. With enough study we learn the difference


----------



## Schrody (May 31, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> We'll no, but considering men only get, maybe ten seconds? And women often enjoy double that...
> 
> And yes, some are fakers. With enough study we learn the difference



Trust me, we don't get that much, maybe a few additional seconds (depends on the orgasm, of course) 

I never understood those women who'd fake it. I mean, maybe it's imagined like a man's ego booster, but you're doing damage to yourself and you don't have a time to relax and enjoy. Besides, not a lot of women have an orgasm during sex, so statistically speaking, it's more "normal" not to have it, than to have it. It's another moronic thing placed in the heads of the women created by a modern hipersexual world, where if you're not able to do something, then something is wrong with you and you should be ashamed.

Being a pig would solve that problem :mrgreen:


----------



## J Anfinson (May 31, 2015)

I can only speak for what I've been told through various sources, of course. Guess I'll find out if I get to come back as a girl.


----------



## Schrody (May 31, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> I can only speak for what I've been told through various sources, of course. Guess I'll find out if I get to come back as a girl.



Well, I can't speak out of my experience, either


----------



## dale (May 31, 2015)

from a man's point of view though, it almost HAS to be the woman's fault if she can't get off. because as a man?
i can pretty much blast no matter what the chick is doing or how she's doing it. i can even blast on unattractive chicks.
so if a chick can't? i pretty much think..."hmmm. wonder what the hell HER problem is". ha ha


----------



## PiP (May 31, 2015)

Sex aside  Living in a male dominated society as I do, men most definitely have the best deal. Hell, when we are shopping and I ask the shop assistant a question their response is directed to my husband!


----------



## Schrody (May 31, 2015)

dale said:


> from a man's point of view though, it almost HAS to be the woman's fault if she can't get off. because as a man?
> i can pretty much blast no matter what the chick is doing or how she's doing it. i can even blast on unattractive chicks.
> so if a chick can't? i pretty much think..."hmmm. wonder what the hell HER problem is". ha ha



A lot of research shows that "g" spot doesn't even exist, and who knows, maybe the women who can are higher on the evolutionary scale (humans are still evolving, although you can hardly notice that). I know you're just messing with me, though 



PiP said:


> Sex aside  Living in a male dominated society as I do, men most definitely have the best deal. Hell, when we are shopping and I ask the shop assistant a question their response is directed to my husband!



Now, that's sexism.


----------



## dale (May 31, 2015)

PiP said:


> Sex aside  Living in a male dominated society as I do, men most definitely have the best deal. Hell, when we are shopping and I ask the shop assistant a question their response is directed to my husband!


that also works both ways, though. i watched this news program that filmed victorias secret stores and the men that came in were charged higher prices for the stuff than the women. and a victoria secret employee said it was because men were generally uncomfortable in victoria secret and would pretty much just pay any price just to hurry up and leave.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 31, 2015)

PiP said:


> Sex aside  Living in a male dominated society as I do, men most definitely have the best deal. Hell, when we are shopping and I ask the shop assistant a question their response is directed to my husband!



I find it can work both ways. There have been times when talking to a female employee, they start off replying to me but before the conversation is over they're talking to my wife instead. Like I've faded from view.


----------



## midnightpoet (May 31, 2015)

This thread makes me wonder if someday science might be able to change dna (or whatever is necessary) and make a fully functioning woman from a man and vice versa.  Might make an interesting sy-fi novel (there may already be some out there).    
It also makes me wonder about the possible merging of the sexes, as evolution progresses.  Who knows what we might be like in a few thousand years, if we don't blow ourselves up by then. Me, I don't know.  I'd have to think about it.  I'd probably remain a guy, just stay single.  I'm not real good at relationships.

What can I say, I've got a weird mind.:grin:


----------



## Phil Istine (May 31, 2015)

Good god!  Am I really the only man on the planet whose faked an orgasm to get it over with?

EDIT:  What a shocking post.  How did I manage "whose" for "who's" on a writing forum of all places?


----------



## dale (May 31, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> Good god!  Am I really the only man on the planet whose faked an orgasm to get it over with?



lol. no. i always wondered if she bought that crap when i did it, though.


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

boo-hoo... It's way worse for females... no question, way way worse. The crap that happens I'd be flattening people right and left... guys know this, and that's why it's not an issue (for us). Some dude makes a rude comment or grabs your ass and * pow * you'd pop him. just look at those places still in the dark ages and what they're subjected to there. Okay... I would remain a guy, at least in this century if for that reason only.


----------



## Firemajic (May 31, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> This thread makes me wonder if someday science might be able to change dna (or whatever is necessary) and make a fully functioning woman from a man and vice versa.
> 
> 
> What can I say, I've got a weird mind.:grin:







LOL....Some believe THAT has already been done.... you know... making a woman from the rib of a man.. just sayin'....


----------



## LeeC (May 31, 2015)

PiP said:


> Sex aside  Living in a male dominated society as I do, men most definitely have the best deal. Hell, when we are shopping and I ask the shop assistant a question their response is directed to my husband!



Many years ago, when the wife and I were looking for a new car, my wife asked a question and the salesman addressed me with the answer. The wife turned on her heal saying "We're outta here." Fine by me, if the guy was that dense I figured it was his loss. On the other side of the coin, when the wife an I first started dating, she played on a minor softball team. I didn't attend their get togethers for a drink after a game because some of the more "mannish" ladies could get downright belligerent towards men without provocation ;-)


----------



## Firemajic (May 31, 2015)

popsprocket said:


> Women are simple creatures in reality.
> 
> Chocolate goes in; affection comes out.







:roll:  Popsss... NOT every time... yeah.. It could happen.. but absolutely .. if there are flowers.. and wine... lots and lots of wine...


----------



## midnightpoet (May 31, 2015)

Maybe this will help you decide.:grin:

Men vs Women 


NICKNAMES 
If Laura, Suzanne, Debra and Rose go out for lunch, they will call each other Laura, Suzanne, Debra and Rose. 
If  Mike, Charlie, Bob and John go out, they will affectionately refer to  each other as Fat Boy, Godzilla, Peanut-Head and Scrappy. 

EATING OUT 
When  the bill arrives, Mike, Charlie, Bob and John will each throw in $20,  even though it's only for $32.50. None of them will have anything  smaller, and none will actually admit they want change back. 
When the girls get their bill, out come the pocket calculators. 

MONEY 
A man will pay $2 for a $1 item he wants. A woman will pay $1 for a $2 item that she doesn't want. 

BATHROOMS 
A  man has six items in his bathroom: a toothbrush, shaving cream, razor, a  bar of soap, and a towel from the Holiday Inn. The average number of  items in the typical woman's bathroom is 337. A man would not be able to  identify most of these items. 

ARGUMENTS 
A woman has the last word in any argument. Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument. 

CATS 
Women love cats. Men say they love cats, but when women aren't looking, men kick cats. 

FUTURE 
A woman worries about the future until she gets a husband. A man never worries about the future until he gets a Wife. 

SUCCESS 
A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend. 
A successful woman is one who can find such a man. 

MARRIAGE 
A  woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he doesn't. A man  marries a woman expecting that she won't change and she does. 

DRESSING UP 
A  woman will dress up to go shopping, water the plants, empty the  garbage, answer the phone, read a book, and get the mail. A man will  dress up for weddings and funerals. 

NATURAL 
Men wake up as good-looking as they went to bed. Women somehow deteriorate during the night. 

OFFFSPRING 
Ah,  children. A woman knows all about her children. She knows about dentist  appointments and romances, best friends, favorite foods, secret fears  and hopes and dreams. A man is vaguely aware of some short people living  in the house. 

THOUGHT FOR THE DAY 
Any married man should forget his mistakes. There's no use in two people remembering the same thing.


----------



## Schrody (May 31, 2015)

Ah, bless our differences determined by the sex  It would be a rather tedious world if we were all alike.


----------



## Schrody (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Ariel (May 31, 2015)

I like being a woman despite the inherent troubles.  I like having boobs and internal genitalia.


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

They seem like they'd get in the way of sports activities. The stick shift and b-bearings often do.


----------



## Schrody (May 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> They seem like they'd get in the way of sports activities. The stick shift and b-bearings often do.



There's a thing called "sport bra"  Only disadvantage is you appear flat chested in one.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 31, 2015)

Sports bra or not, I'm still a fan of boobs.


----------



## midnightpoet (May 31, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> Sports bra or not, I'm still a fan of boobs.



I think both genders like boobs, or why all these breast implants?:grin:


----------



## J Anfinson (May 31, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> I think both genders like boobs, or why all these breast implants?:grin:



Natural is the only way to go.


----------



## Pluralized (May 31, 2015)

Spilling hot coffee all over the twig & berries definitely puts being a dude in the 'con' list. However, I saw my wife's boob get bitten by our youngest child and that was epic. *Win some, lose some with the naughty bits, I guess*




> Natural is the only way to go.


As Creed said: "Swing low, sweet chariots."


----------



## Firemajic (May 31, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Spilling hot coffee all over the twig & berries definitely puts being a dude in the 'con' list. However, I saw my wife's boob get bitten by our youngest child and that was epic. *Win some, lose some with the naughty bits, I guess*
> 
> 
> 
> As Creed said: "Swing low, sweet chariots."







:icon_bounce:    lmao.... ahhhhh.. Dude... I can't stop laughing.... seriously???? with the swing low..sweet chariots... lol....   okkkkkk... I need some medication... NOW!!!


----------



## musichal (May 31, 2015)

Anyone remember "Moms" Mabley?

"My grandmaw decided to kill herself.  Someone told her to measure four inches below her left breast, and shoot herself there. Poor old thing went and shot her left knee out..." 

[actually paraphrased from distant memory]


----------



## popsprocket (May 31, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> Sports bra or not, I'm still a fan of boobs.



Man, that's _deep_. Like, Laurentian Abyss deep.


----------



## Sonata (May 31, 2015)

musichal said:


> Anyone remember "Moms" Mabley?
> 
> "My grandmaw decided to kill herself.  Someone told her to measure four inches below her left breast, and shoot herself there. Poor old thing went and shot her left knee out..."
> 
> [actually paraphrased from distant memory]


----------



## Sonata (May 31, 2015)

Schrody said:


> There's a thing called "sport bra"  Only disadvantage is you appear flat chested in one.



Sports bras are useless for big boobies unless they are so tight that they not only stop your circulation but also your breathing.


----------



## Mesafalcon (May 31, 2015)

belthagor said:


> girl. because I have already experienced being a guy...
> 
> discuss.



Stay a guy.

I have no desire to be female.

Sorry, not much disscusion that would be appropriate for this forum (not to mention people get super touchy over gender stuff these days). But, to answer the question, stay a guy.


----------



## MamaStrong (May 31, 2015)

After enjoying the experience of giving birth to both my kids, I'd stick with being a girl. I'd never wanna give up a love like that!


----------



## J Anfinson (May 31, 2015)

popsprocket said:


> Man, that's _deep_. Like, Laurentian Abyss deep.



On my headstone they shall write, "He said only what mattered most."


----------



## popsprocket (May 31, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> On my headstone they shall write, "He said only what mattered most."



"He was a man of few words, but each of them carried great weight."


----------



## Pluralized (May 31, 2015)

popsprocket said:


> "He was a man of few words, but each of them carried great weight."



Not unlike a pair of swingin' bazongas.


----------



## am_hammy (May 31, 2015)

So it's come down to the mammary glands.

I'm not surprised.


----------



## dale (May 31, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> So it's come down to the mammary glands.
> 
> I'm not surprised.



lol..but it's like....boobs are LIFE.


----------



## am_hammy (May 31, 2015)

dale said:


> lol..but it's like....boobs are LIFE.




Technically that's an accurate statement as they do provide nutrition for newborn babies who need food.

Nice save there lol


----------



## Ariel (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm pretty busty and I love my breasts.  I think it's more about being comfortable in your own skin.  I'm female, I identify as female, and I like being female.

The only thing I hate about my breasts is wearing bras--so I don't when I can get away with it.


----------



## joshybo (Jun 1, 2015)

It's interesting how much of this conversation has focused on female breasts in particular.  Please note, that's not a judgement of any kind, merely an observation.  I just wonder what is says about humanity on a deeper level that boobs seem to be the "rug that ties the room together" if you will.  I don't know of anybody right off who doesn't like them, man, woman, or otherwise.  They seem to be the one thing in this world upon which we all agree.  Someone needs to notify congress/parliament that we might have found a solution to this whole "world peace" conundrum.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 1, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> The only thing I hate about my breasts is wearing bras



I hate bras too. Especially those ones with the clasp in front. Just when I had perfected the one-hand unhooking action, they go and popularise these fancy twisty-clasp things that I swear to god are child proof.


----------



## Sonata (Jun 1, 2015)

I refuse to wear those over-the-shoulder-bolster-holders unless I have to.

I just let my large droopies sit on my lap.


----------



## ppsage (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm not coming back here again, I don't care what you offer me.


----------



## Gavrushka (Jun 1, 2015)

ppsage said:


> I'm not coming back here again, I don't care what you offer me.



#epicwritingforumspostaward


----------



## escorial (Jun 1, 2015)

ppsage said:


> I'm not coming back here again, I don't care what you offer me.



one can laugh at such a statement but my brain can also look deeper into such profound words on many levels....


----------



## dither (Jun 1, 2015)

ppsage said:


> I'm not coming back here again, I don't care what you offer me.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 1, 2015)

First of all, for all you guys who said they would/wouldn't like to be a female, may I remind you that you were a female at one point of your life? How?! you ask. Quite simple. You see, all fetuses are females until the end of a particular pregnancy week. And you wondered why you have nipples 




midnightpoet said:


> I think both genders like boobs, or why all these breast implants?:grin:



To impress other women. Seriously, women rarely do something to impress a male (e.g. make up), what matter more is to be more beautiful and good looking than our "rival" 



Sonata said:


> Sports bras are useless for big boobies unless they are so tight that they not only stop your circulation but also your breathing.



Wouldn't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J Anfinson said:


> On my headstone they shall write, "He said only what mattered most."



"I told you I was sick" on mine :mrgreen:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jun 1, 2015)

I must be a failure too.

A woman screaming makes me shiver like hearing nails on a chalkboard, or when you scratch paper with your fingernails. Ewhwhwwh. :S 

I think the difference is that now, instead of being attacked by a lion, screaming just means they- dropped something-saw a spider-got scared for some other reason. xD


----------



## Ariel (Jun 1, 2015)

Kilroy thinks I could be a scream queen.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

Is that like an actress in horror flicks? Edit: ok, I looked it up *durrrrr* Never mind...


----------



## Ariel (Jun 1, 2015)

Yep.  He takes every opportunity to scare the ever-loving crap out of me.  He'll turn off the light and grab me and I scream and scream.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 2, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> Yep.  He takes every opportunity to scare the ever-loving crap out of me.  He'll turn off the light and grab me and I scream and scream.



Not in front of the kids, I hope :mrgreen:


----------



## Taly (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd be female, I mean, I already know what it is like being male. XP


----------



## Ariel (Jun 2, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Not in front of the kids, I hope :mrgreen:


I just realized how much of a double entendre that was.  I mean he'll hide somewhere, in the dark, then jump out and grab me.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 2, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> I just realized how much of a double entendre that was.  I mean he'll hide somewhere, in the dark, then jump out and grab me.



If I did that to my wife I'd get a cast-iron skillet upside my head.:shock:


----------



## Ariel (Jun 2, 2015)

I usually know it's him so he's not hurt but it frustrates me.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 2, 2015)

Bwee hee hee...


----------



## Schrody (Jun 2, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> I just realized how much of a double entendre that was.  I mean he'll hide somewhere, in the dark, then jump out and grab me.



Ha ha, I know what you meant


----------



## Anari (Jun 3, 2015)

I would remain a woman because I enjoy it so much now I should enjoy it just as much the second time around. Wouldn't mind coming back as one of my dogs. I spoil them rotten.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 3, 2015)

ppsage said:


> I'm not coming back here again, I don't care what you offer me.



That too bad I'm really going to miss you!

That's got be worth something ;-)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 3, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> If I did that to my wife I'd get a cast-iron skillet upside my head.:shock:


Probably a frying pan if I did it; and no, it wouldn't make any difference if she knew it was me, probably be worse.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 4, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> That too bad I'm really going to miss you!
> 
> That's got be worth something ;-)



Where is ppsage going? Don't go!


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 5, 2015)

Heheh boobs.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 5, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Heheh boobs.



Okay, let's leave the middle school locker room.:grin:


----------



## Ariel (Jun 5, 2015)

Why?  We all seem to like boobs.  I like them almost as much as twigs and giggleberries.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 5, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> Okay, let's leave the middle school locker room.:grin:



Not until I get my hidden camera positioned right.


----------



## alanmt (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd be a guy again. I kinda love my male body. Not very profound, but true.


----------



## bookmasta (Jun 5, 2015)

Women are ponderously intricate creatures (unicorns, basically), each a jigsaw puzzle of their own complication. Life is so full on certainty as it is, albeit without gender differences. I'd rather forgo the glass ceilings and disparity women face compared to men and stay as I am. It remains much simpler that way. However, the thought of reincarnation is a completely different conversation entirely.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 5, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> Not until I get my hidden camera positioned right.



I've heard (not my school of course) of a little hole carved out in the boy's restroom the sees right into...never mind.:grin:

True story: one guy stole (too embarrased to borrow) an anatomy book from the town library that had pictures of naked ladies (and men, of course).  Several guys huddled around, gawking and giggling until one of the coaches showed up.  This was like, 1959.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 5, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> I've heard (not my school of course) of a little hole carved out in the boy's restroom the sees right into...never mind.:grin:
> 
> True story: one guy stole (too embarrased to borrow) an anatomy book from the town library that had pictures of naked ladies (and men, of course).  Several guys huddled around, gawking and giggling until one of the coaches showed up.  This was like, 1959.





:devilish:Riiiiiight... sure midnight, you "HEARD"  about the peek hole.... right!... 
and "Some Guy".. stole an anatomy book... sighhhh... 'fess up midnight, nobody believes that tired story... You are a writer, looks like you could have been more... creative...lol..


----------



## musichal (Jun 5, 2015)

I confess, it was midnight.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 5, 2015)

HOW would you know Musichal.... ???? unless... OH! You too... I should have known....


----------



## musichal (Jun 5, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> HOW would you know Musichal.... ???? unless... OH! You too... I should have known....



I only wish it had been me.  Actually, I saw my first naked female when I was in my early forties, but I didn't really get that good a look because grandma's sitter got her covered pretty quickly.  Well, there was snow on the ground, and what with all the traffic it was likely the right move.  I had relations when I was fifty with my wife on our wedding night - that was a good year.  Been hoping to try again sometime as it happened pretty quick but she's had a headache ever since.  So I guess I'm kinda in what I believe is called a dry spell, but with all this time gone by I seem to have lost interest anyway.  What was the question again?


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 5, 2015)

:coffeescreen:      :shock: ummmmm... I have a strange feeling, this is most likely a true story, Musichal.... lmao.... jeeeeezz.... I laughed so hard I now have a migraine... I need a nice quiet... dark room..


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 5, 2015)

SOOOOO... I am guessing you would come back as.... a woman??? Probably would work better for you???


----------



## musichal (Jun 5, 2015)

Nope.  Had all the pain I want passing a kidney stone.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> I've heard (not my school of course) of a little hole carved out in the boy's restroom the sees right into...never mind.:grin:
> 
> True story: one guy stole (too embarrased to borrow) an anatomy book from the town library that had pictures of naked ladies (and men, of course).  Several guys huddled around, gawking and giggling until one of the coaches showed up.  This was like, 1959.



And what, you were too embarrassed to buy some of the "dirty" magazines?


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 6, 2015)

Schrody said:


> And what, you were too embarrassed to buy some of the "dirty" magazines?



It wasn't me, honest!  I was a locker room attendant. I just watched.  Hehe.  Anyway, I'd be willing to bet this sort of thing still goes on.  Kids are curious.  Nowadays, a lot of people get very uptight about this subject.  I mean, are we still in the 19th century?


----------



## belthagor (Jun 6, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> Why?  We all seem to like boobs.  I like them almost as much as twigs and giggleberries.



I sure do love boobs!



musichal said:


> Nope.  Had all the pain I want passing a kidney stone.



pregnancy, I've heard, is 10x more painful....but you it's not mandatory for you to get pregnant.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 6, 2015)

belthagor said:


> I sure do love boobs!


Imagine getting to play with them whenever you wanted _because they're attached to you. _


----------



## belthagor (Jun 6, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> Imagine getting to play with them whenever you wanted _because they're attached to you. _



I considered this before, but as a woman you would not be attracted to boobs? (even though you can still like them)


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2015)

> Imagine getting to play with them whenever you wanted _because they're attached to you_


_. _doesn't do a thing for me. To each their own but it just seems odd. The whole point is that they're attached to your partner, some sort of reciprocation going on, unless you're an objectifier. Just saying, in the abstract...


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> It wasn't me, honest!  I was a locker room attendant. I just watched.  Hehe.  Anyway, I'd be willing to bet this sort of thing still goes on.  Kids are curious.  Nowadays, a lot of people get very uptight about this subject.  I mean, are we still in the 19th century?



In the minds of the conservatives, yes.



belthagor said:


> pregnancy, I've heard, is 10x more painful....but you it's not mandatory for you to get pregnant.



And what, women are obligated to be pregnant?


----------



## Ariel (Jun 6, 2015)

belthagor said:


> I considered this before, but as a woman you would not be attracted to boobs? (even though you can still like them)


I'm about as straight as a ruler but I still like da boobies.


----------



## musichal (Jun 6, 2015)

Schrody said:


> And what, women are obligated to be pregnant?



Only enough to keep the species going, assuming that is a desirable goal.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2015)

> And what, women are obligated to be pregnant?


 Of course... you mean you haven't done your duty?


----------



## belthagor (Jun 6, 2015)

Schrody said:


> In the minds of the conservatives, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> And what, women are obligated to be pregnant?



Not at all, I am saying the exact same thing. If he decided to reincarnate as a female, he would not need to go through it.



musichal said:


> Only enough to keep the species going, assuming that is a desirable goal.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-child_policy


----------



## dale (Jun 6, 2015)

Schrody said:


> In the minds of the conservatives, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> And what, women are obligated to be pregnant?



yes...us "sane people" do get very touchy about men and boys peeping at our daughters through holes deceptively drilled or placed
in a locker-room or bathroom. some of us "touchy" people feel our daughters deserve more respect and honor than that.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 6, 2015)

Just so you know, I was referring to kid's curiosity about sex, not peeping toms.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2015)

musichal said:


> Only enough to keep the species going, assuming that is a desirable goal.



That doesn't mean every woman "needs" to have a child.



Kevin said:


> Of course... you mean you haven't done your duty?



No, and I don't intend to.



dale said:


> yes...us "sane people" do get very touchy about men and boys peeping at our daughters through holes deceptively drilled or placed
> in a locker-room or bathroom. some of us "touchy" people feel our daughters deserve more respect and honor than that.



Dale, I wasn't referring to the holes in the bathroom walls (which I find super gross), but to conservative society and sex taboo (dirty magazines), when ironically, we live in the hipersexual world (sex sells everything). I agree with your statement, and think every human being deserves respect, not to be treated by a sexual object.


----------



## BobtailCon (Jun 8, 2015)

I would reincarnate as an all powerful god that lives among my creations.


----------



## Meteli (Jun 8, 2015)

If the child I'd be born to be was healthy, I think it would be OK to be born either girl or boy and things would be just peachy. The gender might not be only factor in pleasure, I've had a boyfriend whose nipples were more sensitive to touch than my boobs are. Mine look good with bras but that is about most fun they've been for me, I do not really like them being touched. If the new kid was frail, life would be easier as a girl, I think. If the kid was otherwise healthy but unattractive, it might be easier to be a boy, though physical standards have rised high for men as well. But I might avoid being born again as a human if possible, human life is getting so complicated and dependent on forces nobody seems to control, while society expects you to hold your life somehow together. Maybe I'd want to experience first hand some of the environments like rainforests or coralreefs that might well dispappear for good.


----------



## Dove (Jun 11, 2015)

It says discuss so.

Interesting seeing as all religions with a reincarnation theme - Buddhism being the most dominant - humans are *rarely* direct-reincarnated as another human. You have to be someone exceptional - like I am talking extremely exceptional / one of a kind sort of deal - to even earn the right. The Dalai Lama is the only true human to human reincarnation ... this growing trend of past lives popping up is laughable seeing as 90% of them are kids coaxed by parents. I mean I believe seeing as my brother has a scar on his shoulder that makes no sense - does he remember a past life, nope. 

If I was reincarnated, why be a human? Being there, done that.


----------

